
Ask HN: What's your favourite audible book? - amirathi
If you were to pick just one audio book to recommend to others (preferably on audible.com). Which one would that be?<p>Genre no bar.
======
NeedMoreTea
To pick a standalone and ignore trilogies and series, I'd suggest Dennis
Taylor, Outland -- A standalone book, with excellent and technically
convincing story telling. Narrated by Ray Porter who's a gifted and engaging
narrator, and exceptionally rare for Audible narrators is an American with a
good grasp of convincing foreign accents.

------
gamesbrainiac
It depends on what kind of genre you are talking about.

For fantasy, I would say "Lies of Locke Lamora" is one of the best Audiobooks
ever narrated. There is a character called 'Father Chains', and this character
is voiced in an iconic way; I am sure you will like it.

For non-fiction, I would say "The Smartest Guys in the Room" is a canonical
account of what happened with Enron. This is an interesting book because there
are a lot of common traits shared between Enron and many of the unicorns we
see today.

I have others that you might like, but these two come to mind in their
respective genres.

------
Tomte
Harry Potter is fantastic. Because it is narrated by Stephen Fry.

